# SD card capacity limit on Garmin 705?



## ludwig1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just bought a 705 and I (think) I need a micro SD card to save additional maps. What size (capacity) card should I get? I read that some Garmin models only support upto 2MB. Can I use a 4.0MB card? Do any of the cards which say 'faster data transfer' help in the performance when the maps are redrawn on the screen?

Thanks


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

2 gigabyte is max. 

Edge 705 does not support the new SDHC format. SDHC cards are 4GB and up. There are no such thing as 3 GB SD cards. So 2 gig is your max.


----------



## phat_tony (Mar 3, 2007)

*How much recording time on the 2GB*

I also just bought a 705 and I plan on using at the BC Bike race later this month but don't want to bring a laptop with me. Anyone know approximately how much ride time I can record to a 2GB SD card using the Smart Recording mode?

Thanks!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Probably pretty far. I managed to have it record a car trip from Toronto to Montreal which is about a 6 hour drive and it wasn't even close to filling up the card.


----------



## andyanansu (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know whether 705 will accept microSD: ULTRA, ULTRA II & Premier?

Many Thanks :thumbsup: 

Andy


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> 2 gigabyte is max.
> 
> Edge 705 does not support the new SDHC format. SDHC cards are 4GB and up.


Where does Garmin say this?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Resist said:


> Where does Garmin say this?


They don't. I found out the hard way by buying a 4gig microSDHC. Put it in and the garmin refused to turn on. Then I stuck my 2 gig from my blackberry and it worked fine. Subsequently I searched on google and the guys at the motionbased forums found out the same.


----------



## andyanansu (Jul 10, 2008)

I can confirm that too, I contacted Garmin on their technical help desk a few month ago, it only accept the basic microSD, NOT ultra, ultra II, premier & SDHC.

However, (I have done a lot of research on this), it appears that some manufactory does make the basic mSD in 4GB, but this was long time ago, it's very hard to buy them now.

Another way to tell whether it will works with the Edge, it's by the SD Specification, it have to be 1.0, NOT 1.1 or 2.0.

(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital_card)

I have found some on the internet (4GB spec 1.0), but when it delivered, it's actually SDHC, so I have to return it.

*But here is an interesting fact:*
TOPO USA use around 4.3GB, how do they squeeze it on their pre-load mSD?

TOPO Canada use 3.8GB, TOPO UK use 1.3GB, City Nav Europe use 1.3GB, 
so if you use 2GB for topo uk, or City nav Europe, it would be more than enough.

Also when I contacted the technical support, I asked them whether they will upgrade the software that suport Spec 1.1 or 2.0, they said that they "might" do that in the future.

I think if we can have enough consumer demand (to hassle them), they will change it in the future.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

andyanansu said:


> I contacted Garmin on their technical help desk a few month ago, it only accept the basic microSD, NOT ultra, ultra II, premier & SDHC.


Did you not say this?


----------



## andyanansu (Jul 10, 2008)

Resist said:


> Did you not say this?


Of course I did, why did I not said that?


----------

